# [Conf] Una domanda sul RAID [Risolto]

## GuN_jAcK

Ciao ragazzi,

Volevo chiedervi un paio di cosette sul raid dato che non l'ho mai fatto sotto linux. Ho un server è ho settato nel bios il mirroring tra i due dischi. La mia domanda è: ora posso tranquillamente continuare l'installazione della mia Gentoo sul primo disco senza alcun problema o devo impostare qualcosa in modo tale che anche linux lo vedi? 

Grazie in anticipo per le delucidazioni  :Smile: 

p.s ah il raid è per dischi sata

----------

## IlGab

Se hai impostato un RAID da bios dovresti ora vedere 1 solo disco da sistema operativo e non i 2 membri del volume creato.

Puoi iniziare a installare.

----------

## lopio

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> Ciao ragazzi,
> 
> Volevo chiedervi un paio di cosette sul raid dato che non l'ho mai fatto sotto linux. Ho un server è ho settato nel bios il mirroring tra i due dischi. La mia domanda è: ora posso tranquillamente continuare l'installazione della mia Gentoo sul primo disco senza alcun problema o devo impostare qualcosa in modo tale che anche linux lo vedi? 
> 
> Grazie in anticipo per le delucidazioni 
> ...

 

ciao dipende se hai controller che permette raid hardware altrimenti, se vuoi in raid le partizioni linux  mi sa che ti tocca disabilitare dal bios la creazione array e di farla su linux via software.

Cerca nel forum che argomento gia' visto  :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Se hai impostato un RAID da bios dovresti ora vedere 1 solo disco da sistema operativo e non i 2 membri del volume creato.
> 
> Puoi iniziare a installare.

 

non me lo dovrebbe far vedere il secondo disco quindi se per caso faccio un fdisk /dev/sdb durante l'installazione?

----------

## IlGab

Domanda... perchè non provi a farlo ? Tanto se fai un fdisk sul disco non hai nulla da perdere.

Comunque non dovresti vederlo, se la controller è seria

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Domanda... perchè non provi a farlo ? Tanto se fai un fdisk sul disco non hai nulla da perdere.
> 
> Comunque non dovresti vederlo, se la controller è seria

 

no no io l'ho provato e me lo vede ecco perchè ho fatto la domanda (dico il 2° disco)  :Smile: 

ora la mia domanda è: posso continuare tranquillamente la mia installazione e ci pensa tutto il mio buon vecchio controller o devo fare qualcosa prima che metta su la mia gentoo dato che mi vede 2 dischi?

premetto che quando ho impostato il mirorring mi ha chiesto anche il nome del volume che gli volevo dare e infine mi ha allineato anche i dischi! Quindi ora onestamente nn so che pensare  :Razz: 

----------

## IlGab

Hummm... avendo solo usato RAID SCSI non ti saprei dire visto che quelli mascherano i dischi fisici.

Comunque fai un bel fdisk -l e vedi se ti mostra le stesse partizioni che hai creato su sda così sai se sta allineando i dischi.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Hummm... avendo solo usato RAID SCSI non ti saprei dire visto che quelli mascherano i dischi fisici.
> 
> Comunque fai un bel fdisk -l e vedi se ti mostra le stesse partizioni che hai creato su sda così sai se sta allineando i dischi.

 

ah ecco non ci avevo pensato  :Razz: 

cmq non mi sta facendo la copia.. dato ke le partizioni sono presenti solo su un disco...

una domanda... quando ho allineato i dischi non erano ancora partizionati va bene lo stesso no? se li partiziono teoricamente il raid dovrebbe fare lo stesso anche sull'altro disco no?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

mmm provo a rifare tutte le impostazioni necessarie sul bios.. tante volte l'errore dovesse essere lì... poi faccio sapere...

----------

## gutter

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> mmm provo a rifare tutte le impostazioni necessarie sul bios.. tante volte l'errore dovesse essere lì... poi faccio sapere...

 

Ma di che controller raid si tratta (Marca/Modello)?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   mmm provo a rifare tutte le impostazioni necessarie sul bios.. tante volte l'errore dovesse essere lì... poi faccio sapere... 
> 
> Ma di che controller raid si tratta (Marca/Modello)?

 

si scusa hai ragione è un:

Support RAID Function    

    * Supports Intel® 6300ESB I/O Controller Hub dual channel SATA with RAID 0,1

----------

## .:chrome:.

allora... A PRIORI, un controller RAID hardware deve mascherare i dischi fisici e mostrartene di virtuali.

l'accesso alle unità passa quindi SEMPRE per le unità mappate dal controller. per fare questo ti serve un modulo del kernel, specifico per il tuo controller, che crea, in /dev, il device addociato al controller, all'array, e uno per ogni partizione che crei nell'array

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> allora... A PRIORI, un controller RAID hardware deve mascherare i dischi fisici e mostrartene di virtuali.
> 
> l'accesso alle unità passa quindi SEMPRE per le unità mappate dal controller. per fare questo ti serve un modulo del kernel, specifico per il tuo controller, che crea, in /dev, il device addociato al controller, all'array, e uno per ogni partizione che crei nell'array

 

quindi se non è hardware io installo normalmente la mia gentoo e poi una volta installata metto nel kernel il driver necessari per il mirroring pensandoci lui all'allineamento?

----------

## .:chrome:.

no. non hai capito niente.  :Very Happy: 

devi creare l'array prima, e lo devi fare con le utility del BIOS, se hai un controller hardware. solo che se devi farlo vedere al kernel devi tirare su anche il modulo

se non è hardware sono io che non ho capito  :Smile: 

in ogni caso devi fare le partizioni prima di installare, anche con RAID software

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> no. non hai capito niente. 
> 
> devi creare l'array prima, e lo devi fare con le utility del BIOS, se hai un controller hardware. solo che se devi farlo vedere al kernel devi tirare su anche il modulo
> 
> se non è hardware sono io che non ho capito 
> ...

 

ok, quindi provo a caricare il modulo del mio controller appena si avvia il mio cd di installazione di gentoo giusto?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> ok, quindi provo a caricare il modulo del mio controller appena si avvia il mio cd di installazione di gentoo giusto?

 

esatto. se non viene gia caricato automaticamente

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   ok, quindi provo a caricare il modulo del mio controller appena si avvia il mio cd di installazione di gentoo giusto? 
> 
> esatto. se non viene gia caricato automaticamente

 

ok  :Very Happy: 

lo provo e ti faccio sapere.

Ti ringrazio per la tua disponibilità!  :Wink: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ho tentato di cercare in giro un po di informazioni piu dettagliate e il modulo che in giro viene citato è: ich5 ma quando tento di caricarlo mi dice che non esiste.. sapete per caso come si chiama il modulo? o meglio se c'è nel CD minimal di gentoo?

----------

## .:chrome:.

ICH5 non fa RAID.

se hai un controller RAID hardware cerca di capire cosa è, e poi vedi che modulo gli va associato

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ICH5 non fa RAID.
> 
> se hai un controller RAID hardware cerca di capire cosa è, e poi vedi che modulo gli va associato

 

sul sito del produttore http://www.giga-byte.com/Server/Products/Products_RackmountServer_GS-SR147L.htm è solo riportato:

```

Support RAID Function    

    * Supports Intel® 6300ESB I/O Controller Hub dual channel SATA with RAID 0,1

```

nient'altro viene riportato... ho fatto mille ricerche su google ma proprio niente... non riesco a capire se è hardware e neanche i moduli che carica...

----------

## GiRa

Molto probabilmente è un fake RAID.

Per controllare leggi 

```
$ dmesg
```

 se il drive logico è stato creato dovrebbe darti qualche informazione sullo stesso (solitamente /dev/rc/c0d0) e sui dischi reali, se è un fake RAID il kernel vedrà due dischi (molto probabilmente /dev/sda e b oppure /dev/hde ed f).

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Molto probabilmente è un fake RAID.
> 
> Per controllare leggi 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mi vede /dev/sda e /dev/sdb... quindi questo che sta a significare... scusate ma continuo a non capire... teoricamente da quello che ho capito è software...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

allora, visto che il ns amico k.gothmog è un po' tirchio di informazioni, cerchiamo di fare il punto:

RAID : Rendundant Array of Inexpensive Disks -> ossia array di più dischi

le tipologie di raid più diffuse sono la 0 [stripping, unione logica di più dischi che vengon visti come uno solo] e la 1 [mirroring, più dischi vengono visti come uno e replicano istantaneamente le medesime informazioni, così da garantirci una continuità operativa incaso di guasto]

come posso fare il raid:

hardware:

ho un componente HW che si occupa di fare tutto il lavoro sporco: ottime prestazioni, 0 impatto sulla CPU, costo un botto. Richiede driver per interfcciarsi alla scheda. Ampio supporto su linux. Marche di riferimento [3ware, LSI, Adaptec ]

software:

il kernel linux ed  tutto l'HW del sistema in generale si occupano e si sobbarcheranno  completamente il lavoro del raid: gli unici requisiti sono nel predisporre un kernel con i moduli appositi ed il settare la tipologia delle proprie partizioni come Linux RAID autodetect. aggiungo quest'altro post ad integrazione https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1491344.html#1491344 . Grande vantaggio di questa soluzione è la flessibilità e la possibilità di lavorare a livello di singole partizioni in raid anzichè di interi dischi

infine ci sono questi nuovi RAID, dispregiativamente chiamati Fake RAID, che si sono guadagnati le luci della ribalta con l'avvento dei dischi sata. In questo caso abbiamo motherboard che integrano chipset che vengono spacciati come RAID i quali in realtà necessitano di un driver apposito per funzionare come raid e si appoggiano completamente al sistema per quanto riguarda il funzionamento. Drivers per questi recenti chipset ce ne sono pochi, pertanto è preferibile usare una soluzione completamente sw.

Ora molte info sono state omesse qui per semplicità, l'idea di questo post è giusto fare un po' di chiarezza. Non pretendo di esser stato assolutamente completo ne preciso. Se l'argomento interessa, spulciate i post utilissimi e troverete molte info. Ribadisco la validità del link sopra elencato alla guida di FonderiaDigitale.

Domanda: ma ti serve davvero il raid?

//EDIT:

corretto un errore "a basso costo"  :Smile: 

&&

un'imprecisone storica

----------

## .:chrome:.

non è vero che sono tirchio di informazioni. non ha chiesto cosa è un RAID, ma come fare a metterlo in piedi.  :Razz: 

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Rendundant Array of Inexpansive Disks

 

Inexpensive  :Very Happy:  (in alcune diciture viene riportato "indipendent")

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> infine ci sono questi nuovi RAID, dispregiativamente chiamati Fake RAID, comparsi con l'avvento dei dischi sata. In questo caso abbiamo motherboard che integrano chipset che vengono spacciati come RAID i quali in realtà necessitano di un driver apposito per funzionare come raid e si appoggiano completamente al sistema per quanto riguarda il funzionamento. Drivers per questi recenti chipset ce ne sono pochi, pertanto è preferibile usare una soluzione completamente sw.

 

ok. però (almeno per quanto riguarda me) non si è ancora capito se lui ha un fake RAID o un RAID vero, da qualche parte sulla scheda madre... che ne so... un chipset promise imboscato tra north-bridge e south-bridge?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> infine ci sono questi nuovi RAID, dispregiativamente chiamati Fake RAID, comparsi con l'avvento dei dischi sata. In questo caso abbiamo motherboard che integrano chipset che vengono spacciati come RAID i quali in realtà necessitano di un driver apposito per funzionare come raid e si appoggiano completamente al sistema per quanto riguarda il funzionamento. Drivers per questi recenti chipset ce ne sono pochi, pertanto è preferibile usare una soluzione completamente sw.

 

i Fake RAID non sono comparsi con l'avvento del SATA, se è questo quello che intedeva dire .:deadhead:., in quanto esistono da tempi immemori anche per gli HD IDE.

x @GuN_jAcK: rassegnati, il tuo è un fake raid, o comunque non esistono driver nel kernel, per tanto è un normalissimo controller IDE/SATA e non RAID (salvo  smentite da qualcun'altro del forum, io la certezza al 100% non ce l'ho)

----------

## !equilibrium

rettifico quanto detto prima, il driver per il kernel c'è, è nella sezione SCSI:

```
<*> Serial ATA Support

    <M> Intel PIIX/ICH SATA Support

```

ma dalla descrizione presente nell'help del kernel, non dice come si chiama il modulo e non parla di supporto RAID, ma solo di supporto SATA (quindi è quasi sicuramente al 90% un Fake RAID); secondo me se lanci il LiveCD di Gentoo con l'opzione "doscsi" dovrebbe rilevartelo da solo senza dover caricare a mano i driver.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> rettifico quanto detto prima, il driver per il kernel c'è, è nella sezione SCSI:
> 
> ```
> <*> Serial ATA Support
> 
> ...

 

Grazie un po a tutti per il supporto, la cosa che mi chiedo è perchè allora mi "allinei" i dischi per 1 ora ?:/ . Cmq sia volevo chiedere un parere da voi (sicuramente ne saprete molto più di me) dato che voglio fare le cose diciamo "per bene". Io ho un server (a chi interessasse Gigabyte GS-SR147L) su cui ho 2 dischi S-ATA da 200Gb. Ovviamente vorrei che tutti i miei dati siano costantemente backuppati dal sistema ai vari DB presenti sulla macchina. Qual'è il metodo più sicuro? e casomai un ottimo software che faccia tutto ciò? 

Io mi sono informato abbastanza per internet è ho trovato informazioni su mdadm (http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html#toc5) che credo dovrebbe fare al caso mio.. voi che ne pensate?

Grazie ancora una volta per il supporto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

con una domanda del genere rischi di scatenare una guerra di religione  :Very Happy: 

di certo, puoi considerare sicuro solo un backup che non risiede sulla macchina interessata, quindi su una macchina dedicata o su supporti esterni.

personalmente la soluzione che preferisco è il DAT, e per usarlo... basta anche un tar  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ho fatto un paio di correzioni al mio post sopra. Quel che volevo dire riguardo ai fake raid che solo ora con l'avvento del sata, hanno guadagnato visibilità e fama. Ormai moltissime schede madri di fascia medio alta integrano questa funzionalità, che in passato non veniva così pubblicizzata.

felice per te che il tuo chipset sia supportato.

per quanto riguarda mdadm: usa lui e non i vetusti raidtools se vorrai fare raid SW con linux, nella guida linkata sopra è siegato tutto per filo e per segno.

per quanto riguarda il backup: raid != backup IMHO. Se cancello un file lo cancello su entrambi i dischi [visto che sembravi interessato ad un discorso del tipo raid1] non lo recupero più. Un raid è utile quando si vuol prevenire un fermo macchina causato da un guasto all'HD. Se invece ho un supporto di backup, il file lo recupero. Tiro anche io un linea per i nastri: costeranno, dovrai pulir le testine, ma proprio perchè semplici sono potenti e funzionali.

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ho fatto un paio di correzioni al mio post sopra. Quel che volevo dire riguardo ai fake raid che solo ora con l'avvento del sata, hanno guadagnato visibilità e fama. Ormai moltissime schede madri di fascia medio alta integrano questa funzionalità, che in passato non veniva così pubblicizzata.
> 
> felice per te che il tuo chipset sia supportato.
> 
> per quanto riguarda mdadm: usa lui e non i vetusti raidtools se vorrai fare raid SW con linux, nella guida linkata sopra è siegato tutto per filo e per segno.
> ...

 

Il mio discorso era centrato più se si dovesse guastare un disco ho sempre i dati recentessimi disponibili  :Smile:  L'unità di "backup", se così vogliamo chiamarla, è uno scriptino messo in cron che tarra i file e li copia su un'altra macchina.. ammetto che è molto casareccio ma credo che sia efficace  :Razz: 

Grazie ragazzi  :Wink: 

----------

